

Ask HN: Zend PHP 5.3 Certification Worth It? - Jeremy1026

I am a PHP Developer looking to better my employment opportunities in the future. I know the history behind Zend and why it is as important as it is, but do their certifications live up to the Zend name? Does having the ability to market oneself as a Zend Certified Engineer hold any water?
======
eightyone
I would say it depends where you want to get a job. I think most start-ups
would weigh you having a kick ass GitHub profile more than a Zend certificate.
If you don't have that, then that's what you should work on. If you do already
have that, and you have both money and time to spend on getting the Zend
certificate, then go ahead and get it. It's an accomplishment and will only
help you. Not much to lose. Also don't be afraid to look into cisco
certificate, which may not be directly related to the job your applying for,
but look really good on a resume and can give you a better overhead picture.

------
tlongren
I would say no. Unless you really want to work somewhere that makes heavy use
of Zend.

